# Help with in wall speaker location



## PorTony (Dec 23, 2011)

Hello,
I'm in the process of installing a set (3) - Paradigm Hydrid 20 inwalls flanking a 70" Sharp Elite tv. I know the rule of thumb is to try and keep all of the tweeters at the same level with each other while at the same time keeping them at ear level. While this is easier with floor standers, it is a little more difficult with in walls. My question is two fold. One, the normal install practice for the left and right speaker would be to center them vertically with reference to the tv. However that really puts them (tweeters) off axis with both the center speaker tweeter and ear level. How do you think it would look aesthetically if I lower the left and right speaker to where the bottom of the speaker is level with the bottom of the tv. This would bring the tweeters more in line both with each other and ear level. I'm not sure how this would look. The actual height of the speakers are roughly 24".
Thank you for your input,
Tony


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

Having the center channel higher or lower than the L&R channels won't make a massive difference, and if I were you, I'd worry about the TV height for comfort, and the L&R primarily, then place the center directly beneath the TV.

It would probably sound best to have the Left and Right in-walls aligned with the bottom edge of your TV and the center below. Again, there will always be compromises in cases like this - it's really a matter of whether sonics or aesthetics matter more to you.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

I have had center channels both above and below my 91" screen. My ears seem to accommodate either position after a few listening sessions. The best would be all 3 front speakers at the same level, but then the picture would be obscured! Dave has the right idea. Keep reading the forum for other info. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I agree with the above Posts. Also, RoomEQ's like Audyssey can help make the best out of less than ideal Speaker Placements.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

